# MS-DOS installieren



## kingkutschat (21. August 2004)

Hab gestern einen etwas älteren Rechner geschenkt bekommen auf dem jedoch kein Betriebssystem installiert ist. Da ich noch eine Windows 95 Installations-CD habe würde ich dieses Betriebssystem gerne draufspielen. 
Doch da ist mir eingefallen dass ich ja erst MS-DOS installieren muss und leider habe ich keine Installations-Diskette.

So und jetzt die Frage: Kann ich mir irgendwo das komplette DOS Installationspacket ziehen und auf ner Diskette speichern und dann installieren und wenn ja dann wo ?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. August 2004)

Warum solltest du dir irgendwo ein Programm, das trotz seines betagten Alters noch eine Lizenz benötigt, irgendwo ziehehn/saugen können?

Dir wird nur der "Umweg" über den Kauf einer alten Version bleiben, z.B. auf Ebay zu erhalten.

( Btw. läßt sich Win 95 auch ohne Dos installieren, wenn man den PC mit den Systemdateien MsDos.sys. Io.sys und Comand.com versieht, zusätlich ist noch die Installation vopn dem Cd-Rom nötig und also die Existens der mscdex.exe auf dem System. )

Guck mal mal ob auf der Win95 CD oder irgendeiner Bootdskette die Sys.Exe vorhanden ist, damit kannst du das System bootfähig machen.


----------



## Neurodeamon (22. August 2004)

Alter Rechner? Warum nicht gleich einen schönen DOS-Games PC daraus machen - mit:

http://www.freedos.org/


----------



## JensG (22. August 2004)

Besorge dir einfach eine Win98 Bootdiskette.
Da ist ein Standard CD Rom Treiber eingebunden.
Das war bei einer Win95 Diskette noch nicht so, da
musste man diesen manuell einfügen und in der 
config.sys und autoexec.bat eintragen.
Wenn du mit einer Win98 Diskette bootest kannst du direkt
auf die Win95 CD zugreifen und die setup.exe aufrufen.
Ich denke eine Win98 Bootdiskette bekommst du ohne 
großen Aufwand von irgendjemand. Bin mir nicht ganz
sicher aber eventuell kann man eine exe Downloaden mit
man so eine Diskette erstellen kann.

Jens


----------



## Thomas Lindner (22. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von JensG _
> * [ ... ] Bin mir nicht ganz
> sicher aber eventuell kann man eine exe Downloaden mit
> man so eine Diskette erstellen kann.
> ...



Kann man : http://www.bootdisk.de


----------

